# Muzzy 3 Blades shooting way left



## Catchin (Oct 14, 2009)

Muzzy 100 gr. 3 blades are shooting 7" left. Has anyone experienced this with Muzzy's?


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I bought a set of the muzzy phantoms and could not get them to fly straight either. I also could hear them in "flight" at 20-30 yards....kinda whistling thru the air. My montec fly as straight at field points.


----------



## Hardware (Dec 8, 2004)

Do other broad heads fly the same?


----------



## Catchin (Oct 14, 2009)

It's a pain moving the sights back and forth. The Muzzy's shoot an ok group, just a little noisy and way left compared to my field tips. I've heard nothing but good on montec's. Thanks for the input..... I'm sure the next purchase will be montec's


----------



## Catchin (Oct 14, 2009)

I used to shoot thunderheads 10 years ago and no, they didn't fly that bad with the same bow. I did change my string before season, but fields tips didn't change. I wouldn't think string change only would effect it.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My muzzy 3 blades shoot about 6 to 8 inches high (and it has nothing to do with tuning) but they do fly better with blazers than regular vanes. My g5 strikers (similar to montecs) and slick tricks fly perfect.


----------



## skipjack07 (Sep 21, 2006)

i shoot muzzy 3 blades with blazers and they shoot the same as my field tips.


----------



## Hardware (Dec 8, 2004)

If you changed the string it's probably out of tune. I would walk back tune to make sure the center shot is on and then try the broadheads again. Then you can fine tune with broadheads.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

My 100 gr three blade muzzies fly the same as my field tips. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> My 100 gr three blade muzzies fly the same as my field tips. Never had a problem with them.


X2

A buddy of mine has lost several hogs and one deer shooting Montecs. Not saying its the broadheads fault, but I've seen this kid group inside a half dollar out to thirty yards, course shooting at a live animal is different. But I've never had a problem with muzzy's.

If you change the string, you need to retune as posted above.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

instead of practicing with field tips get the practice blades for your muzzy's

it works for me!


----------



## wrsmolik (Aug 10, 2006)

*muzzy*

they shot 4" to the right and 2" high for me. but sight your bow in shoting with them or what every you are going to hunt with. they all shot a little off . i shot spite fire and shock wave and they do shot the same for me.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Surely you've tuned the BHs to the arrow its on, if not that could very well be your problem....WW


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If your broadheads are hitting significantly different than your field points, but are still grouping together, it is a tuning issue.

Catchin, try moving your rest to the right in 1/16" increments. Shoot a BH and follow it with 2 field points. Keep moving 1/16" and shooting until your BHs group with your field tips. Once they are grouping together, then reset your sights.

Let me know if your still having problems.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

my 100 grain g5 montecs are doing the same thing....going to rage 100 grain 3 blade again


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Buy you some SLICK TRICKS in 100 grain and shoot them.If they don't hit where your field points are hitting i'd be surprised.Known lots of people that changed to them because they fly that good.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Assuming your broadheads are grouping together, if your broadheads don't hit where your field tips do, your bow needs to be tuned...period.:headknock: Changing broadheads may change your point of impact some, but, unless you are just really lucky it won't fix your problem.


----------



## Catchin (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Did a lot of shooting and testing this weekend. 
Moved the rest about as far as I could to the right until I thought the fletchings would hit the riser and still no luck. Tuned again...rest is in the middle and sighted in for BH's. Good group, but field tips are hitting to the right. It's on and shooting good. Shot a buddy's montecs and they are doing the same thing....shooting left of FT's.

Thanks again!


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Take your bow to a bowshop and get them to tune your bow. If that don't fix the problem then it could be your mechanics. Hard to say without seeing you shoot. Its better not to take chances, just in case ol' mossy horns steps out.


----------



## Catchin (Oct 14, 2009)

I think I'll wait until after deer season. The BH's are shooting different than the FT's, but I'm shooting excellent groups with them.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*PALERIDER WAS RIGHT*

it's a tuning problem. I shoot Muzzy's only. if the bow is tuned, and the Broadhead is tuned to the fletching/vane of the arrow, it will hit exactly where is should. If you have a left helical fletch or vane, it's even more critical that the broadhead is tuned to the arrow. shooting a three blade broadhead, i have found it's better to have straight vanes/fletching on the arrow. In fact, i feel it is so Critical than when installing inserts i always have a broadhead with practice blades on to tune the arrow for broadheads.
Moving your rest and the same result has only proven it's not the bow, so i think for sure it'll be your Broadhead/arrow set up.


----------

